# Wildcamping in Wales



## Alun100 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi. We have avoided going to Wales since Covid as it appeared they were not too open to wildcamping. Planning on heading that way this weekend. Does anyone know if this is still the case and I would be better looking for a CL/CS somewhere? Thanks


----------



## Alun100 (Sep 20, 2022)

North Wales that is


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 20, 2022)

I've just spent around 6 weeks in Wales with very few issues. I used two locations where it was made clear that overnight parking was not acceptable so I moved on.

I doubt that you'll have any problems, or at least no more so than elsewhere in the UK.


----------



## Alun100 (Sep 20, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> I've just spent around 6 weeks in Wales with very few issues. I used two locations where it was made clear that overnight parking was not acceptable so I moved on.
> 
> I doubt that you'll have any problems, or at least no more so than elsewhere in the UK.


Good to hear. Thanks for that


----------



## char21 (Sep 21, 2022)

Finding spots is a skill that needs to be worked like a muscle. Google maps and street view are your friend. When you succeed in Wales move up a level and try out Switzerland.


----------



## JQB (Sep 22, 2022)

Alun100 said:


> Hi. We have avoided going to Wales since Covid as it appeared they were not too open to wildcamping. Planning on heading that way this weekend. Does anyone know if this is still the case and I would be better looking for a CL/CS somewhere? Thanks


We spent two week leading up to the most recent heatwave in wales from pembs up to aberystwyth all freecamping, no issues. Just be mindfull of some villages who have no overnighting in the rules. No prob, just move back a street or two, try to find a spot not directly outside a house. Older housing  20's 30's often have high hedges which is ideal. Stay one night. We have had around 550/600 freecamping nights in uk and in the eu.  use your loaf  get no issues. Security? surprise surprise, broken into at 1 am, nope, note in some city, but near a port to eastern europe and germany,  sweden of all places. We now have a good alarm and all the doors are secured from the inside. The doors will open only 20mm if the locks are smashed, sounding the alarm. The windows are all alarmed too. Sleep soundly!


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 2, 2022)

We have found many places usually away from towns, mountain car parks being 1 place to look and suitable laybys.
Powys is best bet.
North Wales seems to be improving wit.h "aires".
We aim to stay 2 nights if we can.


----------

